# Regarding Your Masonic Membership



## peace out

Do you typically conceal your membership, just don't advertise, or tell  someone when you can?  Do your answers change depending on audience?  i.e., family vs. coworkers.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

I am proud to be a Mason.


----------



## Benton

I was just raised tonight (  !!!! ) so I now wear a S&C ring, but other than that, I don't advertise. If people ask me where I disappear to every so often, or why I always try to keep my Fourth Thursdays clear, I tell them, and answer questions they have. Although I tend to find most people, around here at least, are too shy to ask once you tell them you're a Freemason. They aren't sure how to respond to it, it seems. 

It'll be interesting to see how many people ask about my ring now that I can wear it, or if most people choose to ignore it.


----------



## rhitland

I wear a shirt or hat pretty often and have decals but I try to make my actions the biggest advertisement for the craft.


----------



## Sirius

If you know me, you know I am a Mason. I wear my ring and necklace. I'll talk to anyone who has questions. But the depth I go into will vary depending on the questioner and the questions asked.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Well due to investment money I had to trim the fat and cancel my order for the blinking neon sign. LOL

I don't really advertise it.  I don't have a ring yet, but I do have a few pins and a hat or two.  I don't hide it if someone asks.  I'm more then willing to answer what questions I can.


----------



## Jamesb

I try to be a billboard for Masonry.  It also helps me remember to live on the straight and narrow.


----------



## HKTidwell

I selected "Don't hide but don't advertise",  If I'm out with friends watching a movie or generally out and about I will wear a hat.  I happen to be very political, and very busy working on my companies so I tend to not wear anything masonic in those circles.  Even after hours gatherings that are business related I do not wear anything masonic.  Personal choice.

I would say I'm somewhere inbetween "Don't hide but don't advertise" and "Tell anyone any chance you get".


----------



## David Duke

HKTidwell said:


> ...I would say I'm somewhere inbetween "Don't hide but don't advertise" and "Tell anyone any chance you get".



This just about describes me, while Ill wear my ring I am careful that I don't do this at a business or political function. I wear a cap with the S&C on in pretty much all the time when just out and about and will answer any question asked if I can. I am proud to be a Mason and don't mind that everyone knows that I am I just don't want to possibly improperly influence anyone at certain functions.


----------



## david918

Have caps,shirts and collect Masonic lapel pins also have Masonic decals and emblems on car.I probably also have a one of a kind Masonic bumper sticker on my car at least in Texas that a brother from Australia sent me it has the square and compass and reads:

Freemasonry
Queensland
2b1 ask 1
www.freemasonsqld.org.au
PH 3229 3533
Don't know if they have received any calls from Texas


----------



## Benton

Actually, question regarding this: Being so newly raised, are there any particular times when the Grand Lodge prohibits wearing of Masonic items? Rings, hats, shirts, etc? I know people often refrain from wearing them during business deals or interviews, both because of the reflection on the fraternity and possible connotations of trying to 'get ahead' with Masonry, which I know is prohibited. 

Are there any other specifics I should know about?


----------



## rhitland

I do not know of any laws or customs concerning the wearing of S&C but I am new as well.  The only thing in the law book I have seen was about taking off decals when you sale your car.  It is up to each Master Mason when they wear it.


----------



## Dave in Waco

I'm like Rhit, I don't believe there is any law stating when and when not to wear them.  But I think as a good personal guide would be to ask yourself, "If where I am is casting a good or bad light on Masonry?"  For example, if you are going out for a night of partying, it would probably not shed a good light on Masonry.  But say you were going grocery shopping, their wouldn't be an issue.  Just remember that when you are wearing the S&C you are representing all of us in Masonry.


----------



## Bigmel

I wear Grand Lodge caps, lodge shirts and Masonic lapel pins also have Masonic trailer hitch cover on my truck..  I answer questions if asked. I am proud to be a mason, I will let you know but I do not force my opinions on others.  I strive to lead by example.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Shout it from the Roof Tops!!


----------



## Ashton Lawson

I wear a ring anytime I leave my home. I usually wear a ballcap with the S&C. My car has the custom license plate "Mason," taillight S&C decals, and a large Gold & Blue S&C Medallion in the center of the trunk. My desk at work has a S&C on it, and I often wear Masonic shirts.

You could say I...advertise.


----------



## S.Courtemanche

I have the taillight stickers on my truck, and occasionally wear my ring, I purchased a silver one and it itches like crazy..I now use clear fingernail polish and this helps, I will purchase a gold one sometime next year. So I guess I advertise a bit.


----------



## ljlinson1206

The only time I try not to advertise is when I am on duty.  Mostly because I don't want to give people the wrong idea when I have to write them a ticket.  Other than that I advertise in a big way.  Ring, shirts, decals and eventually ink. I am PROUD to be a Mason and more especially a TEXAS MASON.


----------



## peace out

As for me, my external manifestations of my internal pride is dynamic.  To those who'll listen, I'll talk their ear off about Masonry.  But, I am having to find that balance between passion for Masonry and subduing my passions.  It's all about balance right? 

Masonry is foreign to my extended family and even frowned upon by some.  So I quickly gauge open mindedness by stating I joined the Masons.  With those that show no reaction, I will change the subject.  It is obvious they don't want to know or hear.  But others will show interest and want to know what it is all about.

While I want everyone around me to know I am a Mason, I want it whispered from ear to ear.  I want my actions and my uprightness of character to be testimony.  As George Washington said "My first desire to become a Mason was due to the fact that many of Virginia's noblest sons were members of the fraternity."

I was drawn for the people I saw involved in it, and I want others drawn to it when they look at my record some day.


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273

Being a police officer, I can't really advertise when I'm on duty... though I'm getting some new personalized tags for my personal vehicle that will display it proudly.


----------



## bpire2002

I AM SO PROUD TO BE A MASON! I let everyone know by wearing my masonic ring.


----------



## Cripps

I'm honoured to be a mason. Like everyone I wear the ring. I love entering conversations regarding masonry. I feel a responsiblity to inform people of the benifits of masonry. Although, depending on the group of peple I am with depends what "light" I empart


----------



## Bboc

While out a bar one night watching a ufc fight I saw a prince hall mason wearing a shirt necklace and ring. I was only an ea at the time from a blue lodge. Now im a master.20 mins later I tried to find him and  not. I kept looking and finally saw him I approached him and noticed he had turned his shirt inside out hide his necklace and flipped his ring so no one could tell what it was. I asked him why he had done this. He told me he was not ashamed to be a mason but did not want others to be ashamed of him if he was too have one too many to drink. And I totally under stood. I have used this as a great lesson for myself if I should find my self in a place or situation that I would not want to bring my preachor too. I hope this will help someone else like it helped me.


----------



## Christopher

I don't wear any Masonic jewelry, and I don't usually mention the Craft, but I have told a few close friends that I joined, and my family knows.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez

I don't wear a shirt, cap or ring. Maybe the ring every once in a blue moon, I plan to get a small emblem for my car, but other than that I don't advertise much. I act as such though!


----------



## JBD

Wear lapel pins all the time, GLoT shirts, Chapter and Council shirts, ring, GM car decal.  I do not take anything off at work or at political functions (yes I am politically active).  I will tell anyone about Masonry.  I do not worry about my work or political situations.  If they ask I use it for a teaching, promoting opportunity - in TX we pretty much built the place to begin with so why hide it?

Very basically I look at it this way - Masonry it is something you ARE not something you DO and not something you BELONG to.


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M.

I am a proud Texas Mason with a ring on my finger and an emblem on my truck.


----------



## WTMasonBob

I don't regularly advertise, but I do let the world know that I am a very proud Mason. I feel it is an honor to be a Mason, especially at the ripe ol' age of 18.

Bobby Fabian
Monahans Lodge #952
Monahans, Texas
Currently living in Canyon, Texas


----------



## marvinmanuel

Loud and Proud to be a Mason.


----------



## jwhary

I just received my ring today and I wear it proudly.  I am proud to be a Mason and I don't try to hide the fact but I don't overtly advertise the fact either.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

I talk about masonry so much even my wife says thats all you know lol.


----------



## RichardRLJ

I am very proud of my Masonic membership, and display masonic emblems proudly!


----------



## jmackeen

Aside from a small lapel pin and ring I don't realy advertise if someone notices the jewelry and strikes up a conversation I'm glad to talk with them but very rarely do I start up the conversation myself.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

Brothers,

I chose "advertise," because I wear a ring. I will gladly speak to anyone who asks me about Masonry. I am very proud of being accepted into a Fraternity that includes George Washington and Sam Houston among its members.

I DON'T RECRUIT. I truly believe in the passage of scripture "Seek and ye shall find." However, a good handy tool to keep is the Between Friends brochure and the small card that can fit in your wallet about "What Masonry Is" and "What Masonry Is Not."

When I come across someone critical of Masonry, I do as Christ did: I knock the dust off my sandals and move on. This probably comes from my upbringing in which I was taught not to mud wrestle with a pig. 

We won't change the minds of our detractors and there are too many others who are interested and open-minded to waste time on the detractors.

Tim Fleischer
PM Salado Masonic Lodge #296


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Bro Fleischer, how are you doing? Brother Scott Gurnett was telling me about the FC degree he did out in Salado sounds like you guys had a great time. Were having our stated meeting tonight out at Knob Creek in Temple there will be pot luck as this will be our Christmas dinner, should be plenty of food. (o;


----------



## tom268

In Germany, it is uncommon to show your membership, even more, to speak about it. We have the rule, that freemasons do not advertize. A small lapel pin can be seen from time to time, but not very often. We try to keep the secrecy, that was the strength of our fraternity for over 200 years.


----------



## Beathard

Not sure why one in the US would want to keep it secret. We are not persecuted. Nothing is secret anymore due to leaks in books and the Internet. Growth in the fraternity is difficult with secrecy.


----------



## tom268

Well, persecution is not the issue, but the nature of freemasonry is. Why taking an oath to keep things secret, if it is just nonsense?

And the argument, that everything is revealed already cannot be an argument for us. We copy the betrayal of others? Because someone else betrayed our oath, we can copy him with a clean conscience? No, I don't think so.

And at least for me and my brethren here, growth of the fraternity is not the goal, but growth of our character. We don't hide our lodge buildings, but you will find very few pictures of brothers in regalia, group pictures of the officers and such things in the internet. It is very different here, not because persecution, but because of choice and tradition. And, when you look into your own past, you will see, that masonry in the US was not always that public and progressively outward oriented, as it is today. It just developed that way, and it developed differently here in Europe.

There is a minority of brethren in the US, who want it our way. They call themselves Traditional Observance or European Style, and there are a minority of brethren here, who want it your way, but they are not organized, but spread across all grand lodges. It's all a matter of taste and tradition.


----------



## Dave in Waco

At one time we needed to maintain our secrecy due to many of our members speaking about such subjects as Freedom of Religion and Self-Government.  In many countries centuries ago, these were serious crimes.


----------



## Beathard

Members did not hide their membership in the US in colonial times. There were public events in which masons presided. George Washington and the capital cornerstone. In Texas it was not secret. We have records of community events in 1835 through 1840 that were held by masons. My relatives officiated at dome of them. Early schools in Texas were on the first floor of Masonic lodges. This is not a new development. The practice of letting people know who we are has been going on for a couple of hundred years. Europe has a different history, I can see why they were secretive in the past. I do not understand the argument of you have to remain secret to improve yourself. Much of what improves use is found in improving others.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Beathard said:


> Members did not hide their membership in the US in colonial times. There were public events in which masons presided. George Washington and the capital cornerstone. In Texas it was not secret. We have records of community events in 1835 through 1840 that were held by masons. My relatives officiated at dome of them. Early schools in Texas were on the first floor of Masonic lodges. This is not a new development. The practice of letting people know who we are has been going on for a couple of hundred years. Europe has a different history, I can see why they were secretive in the past. I do not understand the argument of you have to remain secret to improve yourself. Much of what improves use is found in improving others.



The formation of Freemasonry and Texas went hand-in-hand.  The Republic of Texas had 4 Presidents before Texas became a state.  All 4 Presidents and the Vice-Presidents were Masons.  Most weren't just Masons, but the Masons who in addition to forming the Republic, also formed the Grand Lodge of Texas.  The actual charter for the first lodge in Texas rode in the saddlebags of Anson Jones, future President of the Republic of Texas, during the Battle of San Jacinto where Texas won its Independence from Mexico.  About a year and a half later, a Masonic Convention was called in Houston to form the Grand Lodge of Texas.  The convention was presided over by then Texas President Sam Houston, in the Texas Senate Chambers.  They elected as the first Grand Master of Texas, Anson Jones.  

When you read through the who's who list of historic Texas figures, it reads something like this:
Stephen F. Austin - _Father of Texas_ - Louisiana Lodge No. 109, Ste. Genevieve, Mo.
Sam Houston - _Hero of San Jacinto_ - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston, Tx. Cumberland Lodge No. 8, Nashville, Tn.
William Barret Travis - _The Defender of the Alamo_ - Alabama Lodge No. 3
James Bowie - _The Greatest Fighter in the Southwest_ - Loge L'Humble Chaumiere No. 19, Opelousas, La.
David Crockett - _King of the Wilderness_ - (lodge unknown - his Masonic apron, entrusted to the Sheriff of Weakley Co., Tn., has survived with the family of E. M. Taylor of Paducah, Ky.)
James Bonham - _Alamo Defender and last messenger to leave the Alamo and return_ - (So. Carolina lodge records destroyed by fire in 1838)
James Fannin - _Commander at Goliad_ - Holland Lodge No. 36, Brazoria, Tx.
Anson Jones - _Last President of the Republic of Texas_ - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston, Tx. Harmony Lodge No. 52, Phila. Pa.
Lorenzo de Zavala - _First Vice-President of the Republic_ - Logia Independencia No. 454 (Gr. Ldg. of New York), Mexico City.
Jose Navarro - _Texas Patriot and Legislator_ - American Virtue Lodge No. 10, Saltillo, Mexico.
Juan Seguin - _Tejano Patriot_ - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston, Tx.
Lawrence S. "Sul" Ross - _Texas Ranger, Confederate General, Governor_ - Waco Lodge No. 92, Waco.
John Joseph Kennedy- "Sheriff and Ender of the Regulator-Moderator War, Confederate Captain" - Marshall Lodge No. 22, Marshall, Tx.
R.E.B. Baylor - _Founder of Baylor University_ - Baylor Lodge No. 125, Gay Hill, Tx.
Benjamin F. Terry - _Founder and Commander of Terry's Texas Rangers_ - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston.
Thomas S. Lubbock - _Commander of Terry's Texas Rangers_ - Holland Lodge No. 1, Houston.
Audie Murphy - _Most Decorated American Soldier of World War II_ - No. Hollywood Lodge No. 542
Claire Chennault - _Founder of the Flying Tigers_
Edwin E. "Buzz"Aldrin - _2nd Man on the Moon & Claimed the Moon for the Grand Lodge of Texas_ - Clear Lake Lodge No. 1417, El Lago, Tx


----------



## Thestoat

I am very proud to be a freemason, and I now wear my forget me not pin badge with extreme pride.

My great grandfather left me the full transcripts of the nuremburg war trials which were held in 1946, I read these, and after reading in quite graphic detail what they did the masons and the torture masons went through during the second world war, under the Nazis, I intend never to leave my house without my pin badge on.

There was also graphic detail of what happened to Jewish and also gypsies and others in there.

I intend on offering these transcripts to my lodge, and to discuss with my brothers there the best thing to do, as I feel they should be available to all to read, they are worth a bit of money, but I feel my great grandfather would want others to read it rather than see it go to a private collector.

As an aside I struggle at the moment when people in wider society mention anti Masonic things, as I only finished reading the transcripts last week, it's all rather raw in my mind still, I guess the advice to dust off your sandals and move on is the best way to deal with that sort of person, for now anyways.


----------



## drumr_dude1

I wear my ring and necklace all the time. I have a cap and shirt I wear whenever I can. I have a decl on my car and will promote the craft whenever I can.

Brian
Sr Deacon, Mt Salus Lodge #595
Clinton Mississippi

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mt-Salus-Lodge-595/168483263178593


----------



## jhodgdon

Esoteric Theurgist said:
			
		

> I wear a ring anytime I leave my home. I usually wear a ballcap with the S&C. My car has the custom license plate "Mason," taillight S&C decals, and a large Gold & Blue S&C Medallion in the center of the trunk. My desk at work has a S&C on it, and I often wear Masonic shirts.
> 
> You could say I...advertise.



Haha


----------



## Beathard

S&C boxers, but I'm not advertising with those... 8)

Got too old for the S&C thong!


----------



## gnarledrose

Beathard-- Freemasons do it on the level.


----------



## SWATFrog

I wear my ring at work. I never use to wear rings at work because they are a hazard. But it is something I take great pride in. Although sometimes it becomes annoying when dealing with the public in a law enforcement role. 

When they notice my ring I get to hear about The New World Order, and how "The Masons have a secret plan to run the World." 

I normally just reply, "It isn't much of a secret and we only want to run the important stuff."


----------



## Bill Lins

I tell 'em we need fuel for the black helicopters & solicit donations.  :wink:


----------



## wwinger

SWATFrog said:


> When they notice my ring I get to hear about The New World Order, and how "The Masons have a secret plan to run the World."





SWATFrog said:


> It isn't much of a secret and we only want to run the important stuff.





Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I tell 'em we need fuel for the black helicopters & solicit donations.



:14:

I don't wear a ring but almost always wear something obviously Masonic. I also have the S&C on my tail-lights. I want people to notice. It gives me an excuse to talk about it and I love to talk (about it). :001_tt2:


----------



## Tony Siciliano

I have a small, full color S&C tattoo on my chest that stretches from my throat to just below my navel.  

Just kidding.

I wear either an S&C ring or a 14Â° ring, or both.  I wear lapel pins on my suits coats.  I have medallions on my car and truck.  I am willing to discuss the fraternity with anyone who have serious questions.  And, as others have mentioned, I try to let my actions be the biggest advertisement.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

I wear a S&Cs ring, but the one I usually wear is actually pretty subtle. you can't see the S&Cs from further than a couple of feet because they're engraved in titanium, not enameled. Sometimes, for special occasions, I'll break out my more traditional S&Cs ring, or my grandfather's, and I pretty much always wear a double eagle ring too (it was $10 compared to the $50ish for a 14th degree ring, but when i can, I'll get and wear the 14th ring until I die.)


----------



## MikeMay

Tony Siciliano said:


> I have a small, full color S&C tattoo on my chest that stretches from my throat to just below my navel.



Don't go given me any ideas...  ;-)


----------



## choppersteve03

i am extremly proud to be a mason, and i flash and advertise a bit only because iam in love with the fraternity. and i will out rightly say hey thats a bogus statment, if i hear or see something that is so overtly false. but i will not go so far as to reveil our secrets, my brothers at the lodge are quite the opposite. no one has a car medallion,shirt or masonic hat, and most only wear there ring to lodge. i live in iowa things are different here, i relocated here from california, so by there standards iam a bit more diamond jim brady then most of my bretheren.


----------



## choppersteve03

MikeMay said:


> Don't go given me any ideas... ;-)



tony when i get raised iam getting a six inch long S&C(full color) on my right forearm. you probly have one of thoughs silly, EG&A tat on your forearm, silly leatherneck.


----------



## Cameron1229

*proud to be a mason*

I am not ashamed of who I am or to be a Mason!  I have a Tattoo on my right arm that signifies my dates, and my grandfather's dates.  I also proudly were my S&C ring.  If someone has a problem with me being a Mason; then obviously they are not a Mason and do not know what we stand for.  Yet, on the other hand if my display of who I am intrigues someone I am alway happy to answer what questions I can!


----------



## RedTemplar

I live in a very small town. (less than 5,000) As a result, most people that know me are aware that I am a member of Hazard Lodge 676.  So, be it good or bad, I am an advertisement for Freemasonry.  I also believe that if I lived in a city  with the population of a million plus that I would still be an advertisement.  Don't ever think people you deal with don't know who you are. I am not preaching to anyone in particular-- just making a generalized statement. You are an advertisement for or against Freemasonry whether you hide or not.


----------



## Larry Burks

I wear lapel pins when I wear a jacket, I have a ring, a zipper pull tab, bumper decal and now the new Texas Mason license plate, but I don't advertise (*snicker*)


----------



## rpbrown

I have caps, rings, shirts and even a leather vest. I guess that means I advertise.


----------



## CajunTinMan

My grandpaw's ring never leaves me


----------



## Brother Joe

I'm a very proud mason. I'm waiting on my first ring to arrive any day now. I will wear it and other things with pride.


----------



## dew_time

S.Courtemanche said:


> I have the taillight stickers on my truck, and occasionally wear my ring, I purchased a silver one and it itches like crazy..I now use clear fingernail polish and this helps, I will purchase a gold one sometime next year. So I guess I advertise a bit.



Have you looked into stainless steal?

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaanthony

I have a few stickers on my suv Blue, YR, and ROS. I also have Texas Masons plates.  A few days ago I had someone run from one side of a parking lot to ask me "how do I join",  he was out of my local lodge jurisdiction so I exchanged phone numbers with him to point him in the right direction.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256

I don't go out of my way to "advertise". However, I always wear my Masonic ring and now and then I wear a Masonic T shirt or golf shirt. If someone asks me a legitimate question I'll answer it. If someone were to start with the new world order or other crazy stuff I will not participate. The same if someone "challenged" me in public.


----------



## Morris

Warrior1256 said:


> I don't go out of my way to "advertise". However, I always wear my Masonic ring and now and then I wear a Masonic T shirt or golf shirt. If someone asks me a legitimate question I'll answer it. If someone were to start with the new world order or other crazy stuff I will not participate. The same if someone "challenged" me in public.


I'm the same as you. Also, I have an emblem on my car but it's more for me than to advertise. I need reminders to keep me square.


----------

